
TopTrendBooks - web_dev_badger
https://toptrendbooks.com
======
web_dev_badger
Reddit is a great place to discuss and recommend books. But if you are like me
search can quickly get hectic due to the huge community. So we created a
project that automatically ranks over 15,000 books everyday based on Reddit
posts/comments.

Please checkout the site and share us your thoughts :)

